# Reindeer poop cures diabetes! - A five-word epic!



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2014)

Thought it was about time we had a another five-word epic! Just add your five words to the previous post to help the story along!  I'll start it off...

The nights were drawing in


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 16, 2014)

The wind was blowing the


----------



## Redkite (Nov 16, 2014)

reindeer poop all over the


----------



## Bloden (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice clean floor of the


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 16, 2014)

Office floor. The policeman looked


----------



## Bloden (Nov 16, 2014)

Like he had just been


----------



## Helen Payn (Nov 16, 2014)

Smacked in the face by

xx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2014)

a bag of toads that


----------



## Redkite (Nov 16, 2014)

had fallen from the sky.


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 16, 2014)

were croaking festive tunes and


----------



## Maryanne29 (Nov 16, 2014)

and drinking mulled wine with


----------



## Bloden (Nov 16, 2014)

Gleeful looks on their faces


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2014)

because they knew something that


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 16, 2014)

Would make your toes curl


----------



## Mark T (Nov 16, 2014)

It was the day for


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 16, 2014)

Mucking out Rudolph's stable. It


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2014)

needed a strong constitution to


----------



## Sally71 (Nov 16, 2014)

get the job done without


----------



## Mark T (Nov 16, 2014)

having to resort to scented


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 16, 2014)

baby wipes Such a big


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2014)

pile for such a small


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 17, 2014)

camel. Camel? Yes, Rudolph was


----------



## trophywench (Nov 17, 2014)

a Bactrian/Reindeer cross; that's why


----------



## Northerner (Nov 17, 2014)

he could go for days


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 17, 2014)

Without movement and then suddenly


----------



## Northerner (Nov 17, 2014)

rumbling from his capacious bowels


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 17, 2014)

Happened the most extraordinarily large


----------



## Northerner (Nov 17, 2014)

Lindarose said:


> Happened the most extraordinarily large



thunderous, bone shaking, earth shattering


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 17, 2014)

But somehow surprisingly pleasantly perfumed


----------



## Maryanne29 (Nov 17, 2014)

pine cones and mince pies


----------



## Northerner (Nov 17, 2014)

Maryanne29 said:


> pine cones and mince pies



with a hint of cranberry


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 18, 2014)

Northerner said:


> with a hint of cranberry.



Tesco decided to package these


----------



## Bloden (Nov 18, 2014)

And sell them to the


----------



## Sally71 (Nov 18, 2014)

Great British Public as a


----------



## gail1 (Nov 18, 2014)

birthday treat that people would


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 18, 2014)

gail1 said:


> birthday treat that people would



guzzle down with a pint


----------



## Bloden (Nov 18, 2014)

With friends and family on


----------



## Northerner (Nov 18, 2014)

Bloden said:


> With friends and family on



the instructions of the Great


----------



## Bloden (Nov 18, 2014)

Diabetic Fairy with her enormous


----------



## Northerner (Nov 18, 2014)

Bloden said:


> Diabetic Fairy with her enormous



pendulous, glittery, pungent and stylish


----------



## Bloden (Nov 18, 2014)

wand. The following day the


----------



## Northerner (Nov 19, 2014)

Bloden said:


> wand. The following day the



wind was blowing from the


----------



## Bloden (Nov 19, 2014)

Northerner said:


> wind was blowing from the



gaping hole left by the


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 20, 2014)

sign saying "windy hole". Samantha


----------



## Bloden (Nov 20, 2014)

Andy HB said:


> sign saying "windy hole". Samantha



decided it was about time



LOL Andy!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 20, 2014)

Bloden said:


> decided it was about time



to call in the professionals


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 21, 2014)

but Bodie and Doyle were


----------



## Flower (Nov 21, 2014)

Andy HB said:


> but Bodie and Doyle were



up to their eyeballs in


----------



## Maryanne29 (Nov 21, 2014)

shed loads of reindeer poo


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 22, 2014)

Maryanne29 said:


> shed loads of reindeer poo



because a bulk order had


----------



## Maryanne29 (Nov 22, 2014)

arrived early and was now


----------



## Mark T (Nov 22, 2014)

upsetting the guests staying in


----------



## Bloden (Nov 23, 2014)

a nearby Holiday Inn with


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 23, 2014)

Free samples of "Freestyle Lybra" (if only )


----------



## Bloden (Nov 23, 2014)

which measures the reindeer poop


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 23, 2014)

Without the need for pricking


----------



## Bloden (Nov 23, 2014)

Lindarose said:


> Without the need for pricking



the tips of your toes




LOL Lindarose


----------



## Bloden (Nov 26, 2014)

After clearing up the poop


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 26, 2014)

Samantha noticed there was something


----------



## Mark T (Nov 26, 2014)

shiny embedded in the ground


----------



## Bloden (Nov 26, 2014)

hog's behind, so she rang


----------



## Mark T (Nov 26, 2014)

her hands and called the


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 26, 2014)

hog doctor who rushed over


----------



## Bloden (Nov 26, 2014)

a box of chocolate-coated


Nice one, Mark T!


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 26, 2014)

Pigs trotters, The snow was


----------



## Bloden (Nov 27, 2014)

gradually piling up against the


----------



## pippaandben (Nov 27, 2014)

earings also which matched her


----------



## Bloden (Nov 27, 2014)

red nose. Could this be


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 28, 2014)

a secret message sent from


----------



## Maryanne29 (Nov 28, 2014)

the elves and fairies on


----------



## Lindarose (Dec 1, 2014)

On their way to a


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2014)

Pie and Pea supper at


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 3, 2014)

Sweaty Betty's all you can


----------



## Mark T (Dec 3, 2014)

eat for five pesos in


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2014)

Grotty Betty's Gross Grotto, where


----------



## Lindarose (Dec 3, 2014)

Her gigantic galia melons were


----------



## Mark T (Dec 3, 2014)

placed in a prominent position


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2014)

displaying them to full effect.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 4, 2014)

The End. But wait! A


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2014)

Rangifer tarandus (reindeer) faecal scientist


----------



## Bloden (Dec 4, 2014)

with an Accu-chek Compact poopometer


----------



## Lindarose (Dec 4, 2014)

decided to see what he


----------



## Bloden (Dec 4, 2014)

could extract from the brown


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2014)

bubbles that were forming in


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 19, 2014)

neat rows along the side


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 19, 2014)

of the red lit gas


----------



## Maryanne29 (Dec 19, 2014)

fired poopmobile with its huge


----------



## Bloden (Dec 19, 2014)

flashing lights and bright red


----------



## Lindarose (Dec 19, 2014)

hooter which was dribbling and


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 20, 2014)

Giving off a peculiar aroma


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2014)

Andy HB said:


> Giving off a peculiar aroma



not of mince pies, but


----------



## Bloden (Dec 20, 2014)

of something similar to a


----------

